# case/MB/RAM/CPU/PSU <-- all compatible?



## dvl@ (Nov 21, 2013)

I want to put together a box for testing purposes.  Nothing much in terms of power, but just able to run FreeBSD and let me try various things with ZFS etc.  I already have the HDD.

I've put together a list and would like a sanity test (e.g. that CPU matches that  motherboard, etc.).

Case: Fractal Design Core 3000 (I like Fractal cases)
CPU: Intel Core i3-2120T Sandy Bridge 2.6 GHz LGA 1155 (seems to work with that motherboard and is low wattage)
CPU: Intel Core i3-3240 Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz LGA 1155 55W Dual-Core - it was in stock and was cheaper
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-Z77M-D3H LGA 1155 Intel Z77 
RAM: Team Vulcan 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) DDR3 1600
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport XT 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3
Power supply: FSP Group VITAL 400 400 W ATX 12 V
The CPU and RAM are sold as a combo.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 21, 2013)

Untested, but I would expect the processor and CPU to be fine, including KMS.  These power supplies have worked nicely for me, they're high efficiency and quiet:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182066
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182261

Just this morning, I saw a shill review for a Team USB memory stick (compare the wording to the vendor description elsewhere), my only experience with that brand, but it makes me leery of them.  Crucial and Corsair have worked for me, and I think Mushkin (it's been a while).


----------



## dvl@ (Nov 22, 2013)

I just added in new RAM.  I thought I did that last night, but clearly that failed.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 22, 2013)

I believe that's the same motherboard I'm using on this machine right now but with an i7-3770. The only issue, at least in version 9.2, is one of the network ports is not compatible.

EDIT: Nope. Mine's a GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H


----------



## dvl@ (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah, that's the big thing... the LAN ports won't always work, and I can't tell from the specs what NIC they are using.


----------



## trh411 (Nov 22, 2013)

I've looked at both the D3H and UD5H motherboards. The D3H has a 1xAtheros GbE LAN and the UD5H has a 1xIntel GbE LAN and a 1xAtheros GbE LAN. IIRC from my research, the Atheros GbE LAN on both motherboards  uses the AR8021 chipset, although I cannot find the citations right now to confirm that. I'll keep looking.

@drhowarddrfine, correct me if I'm wrong, but on your UD5H motherboard, isn't it the Intel LAN port that *does* work and the Atheros LAN port that *does not* work with FreeBSD-9.2?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 22, 2013)

Up until recently, most commodity motherboards had Realtek gigabit Ethernet.  Not the greatest, but functional.  A very few motherboards, mostly made by Intel, had Intel Ethernet.  The use of Atheros gigabit is relatively new, with the few I've seen working on FreeBSD.

The GA-Z77M-D3H has Atheros, listed here: http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4142#sp.


----------



## dvl@ (Nov 23, 2013)

Which means... supported?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, probably, but untested.  If it were me, I'd plan on using an Intel PCIe card if the onboard didn't work, and hounding whoever is working on the Atheros code.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 23, 2013)

trh411 said:
			
		

> @drhowarddrfine, correct me if I'm wrong, but on your UD5H motherboard, isn't it the Intel LAN port that *does* work and the Atheros LAN port that *does not* work with FreeBSD-9.2?



You are correct.


----------



## dvl@ (Nov 23, 2013)

I'll be happy to give anyone access to this box in order to get the NICs running, if required.


----------



## dvl@ (Nov 23, 2013)

Phew.  UPS tracking shows everything will arrive before Thanksgiving.


----------



## dvl@ (Nov 23, 2013)

The order was placed on Friday.  I went with a different CPU.  Higher wattage, but cheaper, and in stock.


----------



## dvl@ (Nov 26, 2013)

The case arrives today; the rest arrives Wednesday.


----------



## dvl@ (Nov 28, 2013)

FYI, the onboard LAN does not appear in `ifconfig`:  https://twitter.com/dlangille/status/40 ... 00/photo/1


----------

